

Reigion vs Science and the Business Analyst - bdfh42
http://angryaussie.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/religion-vs-science/

======
michael_dorfman
An excellent analysis. I've seen this "faith-based" project management too
many times, and it just might be that identifying it as such is the first step
to correcting it.

